# melting cheese in smoker good or bad idea?



## chefscott

I am going to make some stuffed peppers today and top them with melted cheese but I noticed in the cheese forum that they said never eat cheese fresh out of the smoke because it will be bitter. so is it ok to melt some cheese on my peppers in the smoker? or is it best left to the oven?


----------



## themule69

chefscott said:


> I am going to make some stuffed peppers today and top them with melted cheese but I noticed in the cheese forum that they said never eat cheese fresh out of the smoke because it will be bitter. so is it ok to melt some cheese on my peppers in the smoker? or is it best left to the oven?


The bitter you are referring to is smoked cheese. You can melt all of the cheese you want.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chefscott

ok thanks! I still have a question about cheese in the smoker,where do you draw the line? I mean how many hours of "melting" cheese before you are "smoking" cheese? may be a stupid question but I would rather not ruin dish with a cheese topping or something like a pizza or mac-n-cheese because I smoked it lol . thanks for all the help


----------



## themule69

chefscott said:


> ok thanks! I still have a question about cheese in the smoker,where do you draw the line? I mean how many hours of "melting" cheese before you are "smoking" cheese? may be a stupid question but I would rather not ruin dish with a cheese topping or something like a pizza or mac-n-cheese because I smoked it lol . thanks for all the help


When you only have cheese in the smoker and you are applying hours of cold smoke. Then it needs to rest for a couple of weeks.













20140327_091818.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014






If you are just cooking a dish with cheese you are good to go right out of the smoker.













20140823_162049.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 23, 2014


















20140706_180028.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jul 6, 2014


















20140225_113105.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 25, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69

When you are smoking cheese you don't want it to melt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

If I'm adding cheese as a topping I typically put it on the last 30 minutes or so. If inwabtnthebcheese to have a smokey flavor I usually use smoked cheese.


----------



## chefscott

ok thanks guys!


----------



## Bearcarver

themule69 said:


> When you only have cheese in the smoker and you are applying hours of cold smoke. Then it needs to rest for a couple of weeks.
> 
> If you are just cooking a dish with cheese you are good to go right out of the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140225_113105.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Feb 25, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


What David said.

BTW: David---What can you tell me about what's in the pic above?

Is that a post?  Got a Link?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## themule69

Bearcarver said:


> What David said.
> 
> BTW: David---What can you tell me about what's in the pic above?
> 
> Is that a post?  Got a Link?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Bear

This is one of the threads I lost sometime back. I lost most of the good ones. It is a very easy cheese cracker thingy.

Crumble up Cheese-it's mix with the same amount of cheddar cheese ( I use smoked), spread out on parchment paper or you can make cookie sized. Top with pepperoni or your choice of toppings. Put in preheated oven at 375° till the cheese has all melted and you like the color. Allow to cool. I like room temperature. I serve as an appetizer. I will make a batch soon and do a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69

Bearcarver said:


> What David said.
> 
> BTW: David---What can you tell me about what's in the pic above?
> 
> Is that a post?  Got a Link?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


I was able to find the thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158176/mules-smoked-cheese-cookies


----------



## Bearcarver

themule69 said:


> Bear
> 
> This is one of the threads I lost sometime back. I lost most of the good ones. It is a very easy cheese cracker thingy.
> 
> Crumble up Cheese-it's mix with the same amount of cheddar cheese ( I use smoked), spread out on parchment paper or you can make cookie sized. Top with pepperoni or your choice of toppings. Put in preheated oven at 375° till the cheese has all melted and you like the color. Allow to cool. I like room temperature. I serve as an appetizer. I will make a batch soon and do a Qview.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thank You, David!!

Don't let me miss it when you post it.

Hmmm, I'm wondering if it could also be done at a much lower temp in my MES 40 (With Smoke), because it can't take long enough for smoke at 375*.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

OOOOPS----You posted that link while I was one finger typing my last post.

Thank You Sir!!

Bear


----------



## themule69

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You, David!!
> 
> Don't let me miss it when you post it.
> 
> Hmmm, I'm wondering if it could also be done at a much lower temp in my MES 40 (With Smoke), because it can't take long enough for smoke at 375*.
> 
> Bear


That would be fun to try. If not smoke everything before then move to oven or broiler????

Happy Smoken.

David


----------

